# Detriot 187 Season (series?) Finale this Sunday



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Note that the season finale of Detroit 187 will be shown on ABC on this Sunday, March 20 ad 10pm EDT and PDT, rather than in its normal Tuesday time slot. Season Passes should handle the switch comfortably unless other season passes or show recording requests take precedence. Check your To Do lists to make sure that the appropriate recording will occur.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

I normally record Brothers & Sisters at that time, but since they are on the same channel, I'm sure there won't be a conflict. 

Thanks for the heads-up! I don't understand why they switch times for single episodes, especially for the end of the season/series.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Anybody else notice that Michael Imperioli character/son was his actual son Vadim. Or...I could be assuming too much from the same last name.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

I thought it was interesting they got a kid with the same nose. No wonder..


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

omnibus said:


> Or...I could be assuming too much from the same last name.


IMDb claims that it's his son.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

TV By the Numbers has rated this show as certain to be cancelled so I am not surprised about the day change for the last episode of the season.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

As of this morning the season finale of Detroit 1-8-7 this Sunday 3/20 was not being picked up by my Season Pass. I did manual record with an extra hour to be safe. Thanks aforkosh!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

You never know if some basketball won't mess it up.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

You mean if "March Madness" on CBS and associated channels will affect the showing of _Detroit 1-8-7_ on ABC?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have no idea. All I know is tons of basketball is on. I don't watch it so I have no idea which channels it is on. Sports of various sorts seem to mess up TV on Sundays.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> You mean if "March Madness" on CBS and associated channels will affect the showing of _Detroit 1-8-7_ on ABC?


I think he means an NBA game.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I have no idea. All I know is tons of basketball is on. I don't watch it so I have no idea which channels it is on. Sports of various sorts seem to mess up TV on Sundays.


only if you're on the wrong coast.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> only if you're on the wrong coast.


I'm about as far from any coast as you can get, and this is a regular problem for me...the reason, in fact, why I don't bother with any CBS Sunday night shows. Ever.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Central counts as the wrong coast, since it's the same feed as the east coast.



phox


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Central counts as the wrong coast, since it's the same feed as the east coast.



phox
______

Thinking of Iowa as a "coast" cracks me up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Thinking of Iowa as a "coast" cracks me up.


I suppose it's a bank (of the Mississippi), which is kind of like a coast...

And now that I think of it, Minnesota has more shore than California (they don't call it Land of 10,000 Lakes for nothing), so that is vaguely coastal, I guess, if you squint really hard.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Good point. So can we call the Midwest, the Central Coast of the US?


----------

